# NZXT Kraken X53 RGB Lüfter



## Hagelzuckererbse (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo, also meine X53 hat ja zwei 4 Pin Lüfter. Könnte ich diese gegen zwei Corsair LL120 RGB Lüfter tauschen und dann über icue Steuern? Danke!
Ok, bei den Corsair soll es wohl Probleme geben wegen dem RGB, aber zwei Arctic P12 PMW könnte ich doch ohne Probleme zum tausch nehmen oder? (Mir geht es mehr darum dass die Lüfter weiß sind nicht um RGB)
​


----------

